# very friendly rat? licks a lot



## dannitree (Sep 7, 2015)

my male rat scabbers, who i got in november and who lives with 3 other male rats, is unusually friendly and licks everyone a lot even strangers. 

when they are free roaming he will run off for a couple minutes, run back and lick my hands or face and keep doing the same every few minutes or so. it is not just one or two licks he will be doing it for a couple of minutes if you let him. he even did this on the very first time I got him out of the cage after I first got him. it seems almost obsessive. however he doesnt do this to the other rats just humans. 

is this a normal thing? just a quirk or is something that could be a problem? 

any advice would be welcome


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of advice for you, but I can say that my two boys lick my hands, face, and mouth like it's the end of the world during play time. From what I've heard, they are just very affectionate but I've also heard that it's some deficiency. I don't really know the answer though. I prefer to believe it's just them loving me! ^-^


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have some lickers myself  My recently passed Apollo was a huge lover of people and would always run right to me to be picked up and give me a bath.

I'd say it is fine and nothing to be worried about but.... I would also make sure it is not some soap, lotion, or food on your hands that is causing this. Try washing your hands (with scent free soap) and rinsing super well before handling him and see what happens.

My sister in law kept coming over and all the rats would swarm her & lick her like crazy, discovered it was her lotion. She had put it on way way before she came over but the smell was strong and the rats really loved it. But I don't really want them licking stuff like that!

We often do not realize all the stuff we handle or use everyday but they sure do lol

Though if he starts licking to an obsessive level at one time, I would refocus him on something else. Like giving him a treat that would take some time to eat.


----------



## dannitree (Sep 7, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> I have some lickers myself  My recently passed Apollo was a huge lover of people and would always run right to me to be picked up and give me a bath.
> 
> I'd say it is fine and nothing to be worried about but.... I would also make sure it is not some soap, lotion, or food on your hands that is causing this. Try washing your hands (with scent free soap) and rinsing super well before handling him and see what happens.
> 
> ...


thankyou very much for your response I had not considered that. I dont really use any lotions or anything but it could be my soap maybe? I will make sure to try and rinse it off extra well and see if that makes any difference. 

if not I guess I have a very friendly and unafraid rat which cant be a bad thing.


----------



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

I got my rat Nugget neutered three weeks ago, and have had a similar response - he has become such the licky little munchkin! Like moonkissed said as well it could deffinitely be lotion or soap. I have a mint soap which I can't use if I'm going to be handling them because they will actually nibble my hands and arms when I do.


----------

